# Mercedes Dethroned BMW as the King of Luxury Cars in the United States



## RichReg (May 7, 2003)

Am I reading the numbers wrong?
:dunno::dunno::dunno::dunno::dunno::dunno:

..'cause Mercedes is reporting 2,083,888 units sold worldwide & BMW is reporting 2,367,603 :
http://media.daimler.com/marsMediaSite/en/instance/ko.xhtml?oid=15205636&relId=60819&resultInfoTypeId=40629

Apparently, the Mini brand outsold the Smart brand...
http://www.autoevolution.com/news/both-bmw-and-mercedes-benz-claim-premium-sales-supremacy-both-are-right-114471.html


----------



## pix335i (Dec 18, 2001)

This is for the United States where BMW dropped from 1st to 3rd. You are correct on the worldwide numbers I believe.


----------



## Judy G (Jan 27, 2011)

Do you think this means some great deals for us as BMW tries to regain the crown this year?


----------



## pix335i (Dec 18, 2001)

It would be great to think that but I have a feeling BMW may be more focused on profitability at this point given the lack of incentives at the end of this past year. This is just a guess though since we really have no idea what their strategy will be going through the year. One thing for sure is that SUV sales are on the upswing which leaves the 3 Series and 5 Series with potentially lower sales numbers moving forward. BMW has very strong competition in the SUV segment though and it will be interesting to see how those sales progress in 2017.


----------



## Judy G (Jan 27, 2011)

I can dream right?


----------



## RichReg (May 7, 2003)

pix335i said:


> This is for the United States where BMW dropped from 1st to 3rd. You are correct on the worldwide numbers I believe.


Ahh, I missed that ;you are correct. :tsk:

I think for 2017 everyone should brace for the good possibility of inflation..:yikes:
...not bigger breaks (meaning in the U.S., of course).


----------



## mr_clueless (Nov 13, 2009)

Q: Why are SUV so hot in the US? 
A: The roads are so bad that a trip to the neighborhood grocery store feels like an off-road experience.


----------



## adgrant (Aug 13, 2003)

I never saw the appeal of SUVs until I test drove an E70 X5 back to back with an F10 5 series. The X5 was more fun to drive and since I really wanted a Wagon the choice was easy. Now I have had an X5 for a while, I am liking the advantages. Strapping a child into a car seat or booster is really easy, the split tailgate is awesome and its great to be able to drive over curbs without worrying about damaging the car. With all the other SUVs on the road, the high seating position and the extra size in a collision is comforting.


----------



## Proconsul (Aug 2, 2015)

Perhaps a reason. Great cars, but - they don't advertise, you never see BMW in our local paper in the Auto section, our two closest dealerships are dumps, and the technicians are one step up from Ford. By comparison, the Lexus and Mercedes showrooms and dealerships look like the Jetsons compared to Fred Flintstone at BMW, and we're in a major metropolitan area. We've been Bimmer owners for decades, including in Germany, and Lexus as well. We currently have two new diesel X's. But our next purchases will likely be MB, Porsche, or any other competitor for the above reasons. You can make a wonderful car, but service and support need to match.


----------



## ddsski (Jul 23, 2009)

Does reliability play into these numbers at all?? Don't know much about Mercedes, but certainly know BMW reliability has taken a big hit.


----------

